# Media Player für Dual VGA



## pinguinhunter (12. März 2004)

Hi 
Hab ne vieleicht lächerliche Frage.

Suche einen Media Player zum Betrieb mit meiner Dual VGA Karte. 
Sprich wo Bedien- und Darstellungsfenster getrennt sind ich also auf einem Monior Vollbild schauen und auf dem anderen bedienen kann ohne das Bild jedes mal minimieren zu müssen.
Bei Windows, Quicktime usw. is des leider nich möglich.

Dankeschön schonmal

Der Ahnungslose


----------



## pinguinhunter (14. März 2004)

Hmm...
Ist die Frage zu dämlich oder kennt das keiner?

Suche und suche und find nix darüber, will aber jetzt auch nicht alle zig-Tausend Player runterladen und installieren.

Wäre für jede Hilfe oder auch Vermutung dankbar.

HILFE!


----------



## Frumpy (17. März 2004)

hmmm schwierige Sache....

lächerlich ist die Frage gewiss nicht. Ich habe auch Dual Monitoring laufen und bei den meissten Programmen hängt es davon ab in welchem Modus du die beiden Monitore laufen lässt. Ich habe eine Nvidia Karte drin mit der ich verschiedene Optionen habe:

1. Ich kann das Bild clonen (sprich ich hab auf beiden Monitoren eine identische Anzeige.)

2. Ich kann einen Zweiten seperat laufenden Desktop neben dem üblichen Desktop einrichten lassen. (dabei lassen sich die Auslösungen beider Desktops seperat einstellen.)

3. ich kann den Desktop um den zweiten Bildschirm verbreitern. (dann hast du einen Super Widesreen bsp: 2048x768 Pixel)

Technisch möglich wär dein Vorhaben meiner Meinung nach nur mit der zweiten Einstellung. Da Du ja auf dem einen Gucken willst und auf dem andern bediehnen. Denn bei der Dritten möglichkeit maximiert er Dir den Media Player über beide Desktops.

Ich kenne auf anhieb auch nur einen Player bei dem das eventuell klappen könnte was du vor hast. Das wäre Power DVD hab das aber noch nicht probiert.
Aber Power DVD kennt alle gängigen Filmformate und besitzt eine Steuereinheit welche vom Bild abgekoppelt ist und welche man frei und unabhängig vom Bild verschieben kann. Probiers einfach mal damit. Einen Versuch ist es wert.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## pinguinhunter (17. März 2004)

Vielen Dank Frumpy

Ja, hab sie natürlich auch unabhängig laufen, auch mit `ner Nvidia Karte.
Auf jeden Fall schon mal Danke für den Tip  mit Power DVD, werd ich mal probieren die Tage.

Gruß 
Hunter


----------



## CHaoSlayeR (17. März 2004)

also gerade für solche zwecke eignen sich ja Matrox-Karten wesentlich besser, aber mit QuickTime sollte das möglich sein, wenn man die Monitore in unabhängigen Modus betreibt. Das bedeutet, dass NICHT der Desktop erweitert wird, sondern nur die Bildschirmfläche sich vergrößert. Der Task-Balken bleibt dann im primären Monitor und man kann dann in QuickTime ausählen, in welchem Monitor man das Bild in Vollbild haben will.

Mit meiner Matrox Parhelia hab ich solche Probleme nicht, da kommt eh jeder Videolayer als Vollbild auf meinen Fernseher. Und dann hab ich die beiden Monitore trotzdem noch frei zum Arbeiten nebenbei...

Gamer-Karten eignen sich für solche Zwecke nicht sonderlich gut, trotz 2er Video-Overlays und anderen Spielereien. In dem Bereich sind sie einfach noch zu unflexibel.

P.S.: ich betreibe momentan 2x19" mit jeweils 1600x1200x32bit in 85 Hz und daneben dann den Studiomonitor parallel dazu über S-Video. Über Composite gehen dann auch noch die Signale zum richtigen Fernseher, auf dem ich Filme gucke ab und zu. Praktisch könnte ich statt des Fernsehers und des Studiomonitors noch einen dritten Bildschirm anschließen und würde dann 3840 x 1024 x 32bit bei 85Hz erreichen. Matrox ist gerade im Bereich Video und Grafik oder ähnlichem wesentlich ausgewachsener. Sie bieten nicht umsonst seit etlichen Jahren die besten Komponenten in diesem Bereich!


----------

